# Kyuzo Mifune - 131st Bday today/Wisdom of ...



## Stickgrappler (Apr 21, 2014)

Today would've been the 131st Birthday of Judo great, Kyuzo Mifune!!

Continuing my "The Wisdom of ..." series - I posted some of Kyuzo Mifune's wisdom/teachings

Enjoy!

THE WISDOM OF ... Kyuzo Mifune (Apr. 21, 1883 - Jan. 27, 1965) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

